# Hardware > stationäre Hardware >  ide - scsi Emulation von DVD

## ContiTech

Hi !

Möchte mein DVD-Laufwerk als scsi emulieren, um on the fly brennen zu können.

Unter "cat /proc/scsi/scsi" erhalte ich folgendes: 

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00
  Vendor: RICOH    Model: CD-R/RW MP7240A  Rev: 2.02
  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Habe versuch mein DVD- Rom ( hdc )  mit  append="hdc=ide-scsi" in die grub,conf einzutragen.

Leider ohne Erfolg.

In meriner grub.conf steht folgendes:

# grub.conf generated by anaconda
#
# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file
# NOTICE:  You have a /boot partition.  This means that
#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /boot/, eg.
#          root (hd0,0)
#          kernel /vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/hda3
#          initrd /initrd-version.img
#boot=/dev/hda
default=0
timeout=10
splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
password --md5 $1$iVeëÍVè9$Y9Glb1tQs0vmz0JnLDOvS/
title Red Hat Linux (2.4.18-3)
	root (hd0,0)
	kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.18-3 ro root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi
	initrd /initrd-2.4.18-3.img

title Windows 2000
rootnoverify (hd1,0)
map (hd0) (hd1)
map (hd1) (hd0)
makeaktive 
chainloader +1

Letztere Zeilen dienen dem booten meiner Win Platte.

Meine Frage: Bin ich da total auf dem Holzweg, oder gibt es unter Red Hat 7.3 etwas besonderes zu beachten ?


Cu

ContiTech

----------


## Christian81

> _Original geschrieben von ContiTech_ 
> *
> 	kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.18-3 ro root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi
> *


ich habe zwar kein RedHat, aber bei Grub muss imho kein Append, sondern so wie für hdd die Parameter einfach dahinter geschrieben werden.

--> kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.18-3 ro root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi

----------


## ContiTech

Super !

Danke, so einfach kann Linux sein ( wenn man wesi wo man drehen muß ! ) !!!!

Hat direkt "gefunzt" !!!

Hätte ich wohl auch noch selber drauf kommen können ! So weit war ich wohl nicht entfernt !

Hast Du eine Ahnung wie ich Kopiergeschützte CD bzw. VCD`s/SVCD`s unter Linux kopieren kann ?

Ich benutze GNOME und X-CD-Roast, habe alternativ noch GnomeToaster.

xcdroast kann angeblich nur Daten-CD`s "on the fly" kopieren.

Mastern und dann brennen funzt nicht so richtig, weil er dann eine Fehlermeldung beim einlesen bringt ( möglicherweise der Copierschutz ) !

Schau halt mal !

Ciao 

ContiTech

----------

